# Most difficult games you have ever played!



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

As the title says, what are the most difficult games you have ever played? Now I'm not talking "eh that was hard" kind of games. I'm talking about the most mind numbing, hair pulling, curse shouting, controller throwing video games that you have ever played. Post whether you ever beat it or not!! I have a few on my list.

Dino crisis 3 - Xbox - never completed

Breakdown - Xbox - dear God this was hard, but one of my favorites

Ninja gaiden black - Xbox/360 - I finally beat it on master ninja earlier this year. Most well out together game ever IMO.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Contra - I beat a couple of them.... I think Contra 3 and the PS2 game....

Demon Souls - I got tired of this game fast and I only played it for like maybe 10 to 15 hours

and Super Punch Out was really hard when i was a little kid but i can easily beat that game now....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

catch the oily stripper. oh you said video games. sooorrryyyy


----------



## SolsticeZero (Nov 2, 2011)

Demon's Souls. Game is hard as shit, but I conquered it. And I have the Platinum to show for it.


----------



## leyvatron (Dec 13, 2011)

Marble Madness for NES. I remember playin the shit out of it and I would always run out of time.

A bunch on NES games were insane to pass.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution on "Give me Deus Ex" was rediculos at some points


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden

all of them


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

fruit ninja childs game!


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

Tetris

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

